# Poodle Tattoo



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Im not on much anymore since Prince died but I got my tattoo a week ago of him so I thought i'de share . Also Im looking into maybe getting a maltese if anyone knows any good breeders.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sorry for the reason behind it, but that is one cute tat!


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

I was thinking to do the same when and if one of my dogs dies.....


----------

